# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Steroidcleanse a scam??????????

## BigRob86

I purchased SteroidCleanse, and I have yet to get a tracking number or anything sent to my email... I purchased last friday... and still NOTHING! I'm beginning to suspect some foul play...

----------


## Tyler694

I can't say.. I had a buddy that always used those with success, but didn't get them from there. Good luck with it...

----------


## BigRob86

> I can't say.. I had a buddy that always used those with success, but didn't get them from there. Good luck with it...


thanks for taking time to respond, btw.. do you know what he took?

----------


## Tyler694

He bought a "steroid cleanse" from an online site...

----------


## ferocious bubble

*cough* if you bought the stuff from the site above its fake. *cough*

----------


## BigRob86

> *cough* if you bought the stuff from the site above its fake. *cough*


Are you saying you've tried SteroidCleanse?

----------


## Tyler694

> *cough* if you bought the stuff from the site above its fake. *cough*


Ouch. That sucks. If we know they are fake when need to work on getting their banner off!

----------


## Walnutz

> Ouch. That sucks. If we know they are fake when need to work on getting their banner off!


The owner of this board owns that site.

----------


## Tyler694

> The owner of this board owns that site.


Really?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## ferocious bubble

Yeah haha. Scams tons of people everyday and sends them shit for the money.

----------


## Tyler694

Heh, I guess it's a good way to tech someone a good valuable lesson.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Besides, part of doing AAS is getting scammed at least once, right?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ferocious bubble

For some people maybe haha. 

I did my research and found a really reliable source, comes threw 100% of the time for me.

----------


## BigRob86

well... I've received it.. started day 1 today, Im waiting on my results to get back, I took a urninalysis last tue, we'll see what the BEFORE and AFTER test results come out to!

----------


## angelo212

You get those results back yet?

----------


## dolla$ign

BigRob,

Any luck with your steroid cleanse?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> For some people maybe haha. 
> 
> I did my research and found a really reliable source, comes threw 100% of the time for me.


your creatine's never been held up in customs?

----------


## sheckeyshabazz

Any results back yet?

----------

